# Emperor Scorpion not eating



## Warren Biswell (Sep 10, 2012)

hey.
as the title suggests my emperor scorpion hasn't been eating for about 2 and a half weeks now. he is only a young scorpion, about the length of my thumb. I held a locust and put it in his claws where he just held it for about 30 seconds, let go and moved along. he is active at night, which is reassuring, however it is still worry. I mist the tank daily and have a small heat mat underneath which I turn on and off depending on the temperature and there is also a bowl of bug-gel on offer to him.

What do you advise ?
Is this common in emperor scorpions ?
and what is the perfect size locust/cricket I should be feeding him ? (I am using medium hoppers)

thank you.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You should try this in Spiders and Inverts - Reptile Forums you will get more answers there : victory:

Oh and WELCOME


----------



## Warren Biswell (Sep 10, 2012)

*Thanks*

okay thank you.
sorry I'm a newbie lol


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Warren Biswell said:


> okay thank you.
> sorry I'm a newbie lol


No worries hope hes ok I know nothing about inverts lol, enjoy the forum you will find out brilliant info and hear so very honest opinions if you like it or not, but everyone tries to help 


And we love pictures so get the camera handy


----------



## Warren Biswell (Sep 10, 2012)

Will do !


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Ditch the bug gell & replace it with water before he dies of thirst - only bugs can get water out of that crap, that's why its called bug gell. The locusts might be too big but he could rip another scorp same size as him apart so it is doubtful. He may just not be hungry or he might not know what to do with the locust if he was brought up on crickets or roaches.
Other than that, he might be due a moult.


----------



## Warren Biswell (Sep 10, 2012)

he has just eaten 2 locusts now. not shore why he wasn't doing that before thou, maybe not hungry :hmm:also I was told that the scorpions could drown in water. what are the chances of that happening ? I don't think he is drinking the bug-gel because the other day he was drinking the water I was spraying him with.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it, they don't eat much. Try leaving a pre-killed cricket in there if you're struggling for appropriately sized food, scorpions are as much scavengers as they are hunters.

Regarding the bug gel, as advised remove it. Its up to you if you replace it with a water bowl, none of my rainforest type scorpions have water bowls (hell, I don't even mist them, I just add water to the substrate from time to time and condensation does the rest).


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Warren Biswell said:


> he has just eaten 2 locusts now. not shore why he wasn't doing that before thou, maybe not hungry :hmm:also I was told that the scorpions could drown in water. what are the chances of that happening ? I don't think he is drinking the bug-gel because the other day he was drinking the water I was spraying him with.


He won't drink the bug gel, it's for keeping feeders alive really, so you could give it to your locusts and crickets instead. Give him a shallow water bowl, mine used to drink a lot, and if I remember right I fed mine once a week on one locust.


----------

